# D-League/NBA affiliations announced



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

http://www.draftexpress.com/dedaily.php?p=394

Tulsa gets Chicago! YAY!! :banana:


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Dorell Wright, meet the Florida Flame.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

About damn time. This should have been established when the NBDL first started operating.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well actually Rebel Sun, it was hard to do, because they are adding 7 new teams for the 2006-07 season, so some of these affiliations will not stand.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

HKF said:


> Well actually Rebel Sun, it was hard to do, because they are adding 7 new teams for the 2006-07 season, so some of these affiliations will not stand.


I understand that, but the restructuring process in this situation is not that difficult.

I don't really see the complication with the affiliations here. The only difference from the affiliation standpoint would be sending the kids to a different city. Obviously, this is not an MLB-style minor league, where individual organizations have many rungs and hundreds of employees and prospects.

This is not like the Dodgers changing their AAA affiliation from Albuquerque to Vegas. This is changing a plane ticket for Darko and Amir Johnson from Fayetteville to Tulsa.


----------

